# Beekeeping supplies



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything from "B&B Honey Farms" for a supplier. I had been buying stuff from them for a while, and this last time I think I got my bees quite late from them. 
Was dissappointed in that, but am giving them the benefit of the doubt. I thought they shipped bees in to late. They had a bad year for getting bees shipped in. Seems they are have been lagging behind a bit, and wonder if its just me or if anyone else has experienced any problems with them ?


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

with enough time you will find that ordering queens and packages (especially early orders) are much dependent on weather. to my way of thinking I would rather a queen or package seller wait than ship me a queen that was poorly mated. I do believe that patience pays when it comes to this kind of item from a supplier.

as a particular supplier... I have no experience with b&b.


----------

